# hedgehog help



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

This isn't very urgent but recently I got my hedgehog a new wheel and he wont use it at all. When I first got it he'd use it a bit but now it's nothing. I don't know if it's just getting colder so he's less active or what. I got rid of the old wheel because it had wire grids and he got his foot snagged in it so I immediately went out and bought a new one. Is there anyway I can get him to use this wheel or make the old one safer for him?


----------

